# Teens, Mother Face Drug Charges



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Say Group Distributed Drugs At School*

*WESTBOROUGH, Mass. -- *Several members of a Shrewsbury family appeared in court Friday accused of growing marijuana in their home and dealing drugs.

NewsCenter 5's Jack Harper reported that Lori Dobbs, and her children, Stephen, 17, and Alyssa, 18, denied that they were running a drug ring out of their home, but police said that they have plenty of evidence.

They were charged along with Christopher Dowd, with possession of marijuana and intent to distribute. The four suspects were arrested after police raided Dobbs' home and confiscated drugs and paraphernalia.

Police suspect that Stephen Dobbs was selling drugs at a local high school

"We have a high school senior, and there was evidence in his room of individual packaging of marijuana, as well as financial money that we recovered. We believe that this will have a temporary impact in direct sales to the young people of our community," Shrewsbury Police Department Chief Wayne Sampson said. "This is a case where adults were enabling the children to participate in the distribution of narcotics in our community."

"On behalf of Mr. Dowd and the three Dobbs, at this point, certainly they are presumed to be innocent. We ultimately feel that in the last instance, the government will have a difficult time proving these charges," defense attorney Jeffrey Denner said.

The three Dobbs were released on personal recognizance. Bail for Dowd was set at $10,000. They are all due back in court on Dec. 8.

_Copyright 2005 by TheBostonChannel. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Another shitbag Mom in the Commonwealth. There's no telling how long she had sucked her kids into the drug world, her kids could've been mules since a very young age. Nice way to raise kids...

Put her on the firing line please while I set the scope on my rifle.


----------



## massirishcop (Apr 3, 2004)

Talk about keeping it in the family huh...........another one for D.S.S.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

*Teens, Mother Face Drug Charges* 
*Police Say Group Distributed Drugs At School*

*WESTBOROUGH, Mass. -- *Several members of a Shrewsbury family appeared in court Friday accused of growing marijuana in their home and dealing drugs.

NewsCenter 5's Jack Harper reported that Lori Dobbs, and her children, Stephen, 17, and Alyssa, 18, denied that they were running a drug ring out of their home, but police said that they have plenty of evidence.

They were charged along with Christopher Dowd, with possession of marijuana and intent to distribute. The four suspects were arrested after police raided Dobbs' home and confiscated drugs and paraphernalia.

Police suspect that Stephen Dobbs was selling drugs at a local high school

"We have a high school senior, and there was evidence in his room of individual packaging of marijuana, as well as financial money that we recovered. We believe that this will have a temporary impact in direct sales to the young people of our community," Shrewsbury Police Department Chief Wayne Sampson said. "This is a case where adults were enabling the children to participate in the distribution of narcotics in our community."

"On behalf of Mr. Dowd and the three Dobbs, at this point, certainly they are presumed to be innocent. We ultimately feel that in the last instance, the government will have a difficult time proving these charges," defense attorney Jeffrey Denner said.

The three Dobbs were released on personal recognizance. Bail for Dowd was set at $10,000. They are all due back in court on Dec. 8.

Did I miss something in this article? One kid was rumored to be dealing out of the high school and the drugs were found at moms house and they get personal recognizance, but the other gets bail set at 10k. All 4 bags of shit were charged with the same thing why personal recognizance on 3 out of 4?


----------

